# 50's ROLLFAST mens TANKER made one year only 1958



## Tin machine (Feb 1, 2013)

if I got my info right this was only offered one year 1958  rollfast mens , I have installed new tires , it was sold as a middle weight .


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 1, 2013)

Boy, I sure wish I had one of those.....


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 1, 2013)

Dangit Tin, you keep finding all these gems, have you been hanging around with Nate? next thing you know, you'll have a Bluebird!!!!:eek:


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 1, 2013)

*this bike is a keeper ,*

I​


Adamtinkerer said:


> Dangit Tin, you keep finding all these gems, have you been hanging around with Nate? next thing you know, you'll have a Bluebird!!!!:eek:




YEAH THIS BIKE IS A KEEPER , maybe because its got all that patina , i love it proud of it !!! just wanted to show it off !!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice bike.... Looks like Genes rollfast bike for sure!!


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 2, 2013)

I think the white tires were a perfect choice - nice.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 2, 2013)

*thanks I THINK*



dfa242 said:


> I think the white tires were a perfect choice - nice.




MAYBE I have gone white (cream colored tire crazy) but they just looked right for this bike


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 4, 2013)

Tin machine said:


> if I got my info right this was only offered one year 1958  rollfast mens , I have installed new tires , it was sold as a middle weight .




May/june 1996 Volume 2 Number 3    CLASSIC BIKE (QUOTE) Rollfast,s royal special #50 became the top-of-the-line in 1954.It featured chrome on the fenders,chain guard and tank.A deluxe rocket ray headlite and an electric taillite lit the way.Shows a picture of the same bike you have.The only thing i see yours has a different chain guard and your missing the rear lite.I would like to add this,it also says this would be the last top-of-the-line bicycle that rollfast would offer with 26x2.125 tires.The sales of this bike contributed to one of the company,s best years in history.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 4, 2013)

*great info , thanks*

dear sir , great information , I love learning about these great old bikes , thank you for your time . Anthony


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 6, 2013)

Tin machine said:


> dear sir , great information , I love learning about these great old bikes , thank you for your time . Anthony




Here is a picture of your rollfast on the cover of the rollfast book.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 6, 2013)

*great info !!!! many thanks*



HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Here is a picture of your rollfast on the cover of the rollfast book.View attachment 82998View attachment 82999




thank so much


----------

